# Poll: How many Days past clomid did you ovulate?



## bumblebeettc1

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to ask how many days past clomid did you ovulate & what days did you take it, and how many mg?

I took 100mg CD3-7, and i'm currently on CD15 with no positive OPK (9 days after last pill).

Any info would be great!!
Good luck everyone!!
x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi hun,

So I'm on CD13 of my 2nd round but haven't Ov'd yet but on my 1st round I Ov'd on CD15. I've been using opks and digi this cycle but nothing other than faint lines yet. I got monitoredon my qst cycle so I knew for a fact what was going on... CD10-a few small follicles on both sides, CD14 ! good sized follicle on BOTH sides, CD 16 nothing there, CD21 bloods confirmed I deffo Ov'd. I really wish they were monitoring me again so I at least knew it was deffo working again this time. Oh I am on 50mg CD2-6 by the way. Good luck, hopefully we'll both get our 2012 clomid babies :)


----------



## trying hard

hey there will let you know when i get there, am currently CD 11 and nothing yet, but my problem before taking clomid was Oing too late (CD 16 of a 26 day cycle :( ) 

I am 50mg days 2-6 first round


----------



## sugarpuff

just checking my old FF charts, i think i was on 25mg cd2-6, i ov'd on cd16, cd15, cd13 and cd14 (i had 4 cycles of clomid, i didn't just randomly ovulate over 4 days of one cycle :haha: )


----------



## RM_Wife

I am 100g's CD3-7, and first month I never tested to see what date I ovulated so I don't know. Second cycle I ovulated CD19.


----------



## phoenixrose

I took 50mg my 1st cycle cd3-7. I got a positive OPK on cd14 (7 days after last pill) and ovulated on cd16 (9 days after last pill)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Just thought I'd let you know I got my 1st smiley for round 2 on my Ov test. I'm on CD14 and it's 8 days since my last pill.


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Thanks ladies!

Good luck PrincessTaz! 

xx


----------



## Skoer1360

I'm on 50mg 5-9 and I ov'd days 14, 16, and then 14 again in the last three cycles


----------



## Damita

last two months CD16/17 :thumbup: taking it 2-6 50mgs


----------



## Princess Lou

Days 1-5 150mg and ovulated CD14 on a 28 day cycle.
(confirmed by scans)


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Thanks ladies. I am now CD19 and 12 days since 100mg clomid and i'm pretty sure it hasnt worked as I havent had a smiley face this month.

I am soooooooooooooooooo frustrated.

xx


----------



## Damita

I'm sorry :hugs:

Just wanted to add month 3 - ovulated CD17 :)


----------



## Skoer1360

:hugs: I'm sorry, that really sucks! :(


----------



## nevernormal

I never got a positive OPK while on clomid, but I temped so that's how I knew when I O'd. I took it CDs4-8, and O'd CD17, CD33 (this cycle I tried grapefruit juice for EWCM and I think it messed everything up) and CD17 again... so 9 days past the last pill.


----------



## trying hard

i was on 50mg days 2-6 and Oed on day 14... before clomid it was more like day 16 of a 27ish day cycle


----------



## CHILLbilly

Im on 150 mg from day 5-9..... I usually o on cd 14 (naturally)
and ths cycle ( #1) I felt major o cramps on cd 18.
I'm on clomid because I am a one tuber and Doc thought clomid would help me ovulate both sides 

I do wonder why I'm not taking them earlier tho...for quantity rather then quality... hmmmmm


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Well, I can answer my own question!

It was 18 days after last clomid!!! :happydance:

A bit shocking but i'm very pleased!!!


x


----------



## PrincessTaz

bumblebeettc1 said:


> Well, I can answer my own question!
> 
> It was 18 days after last clomid!!! :happydance:
> 
> A bit shocking but i'm very pleased!!!
> 
> 
> x

Aw that's brilliant, I'm so pleased for you :yipee:


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Thanks!! X


----------



## nevernormal

I would definitely mention that to your doc hun... I think they say anything past 10 days after the clomid is not clomid induced.


----------



## Skoer1360

Yeah, just give the doc a ring to let them know, but :yipee: for ovulating!


----------



## FHLabide

Hey all... 

I just finished my 1st round of Clomid (after Provera induced period) 50 mg days 3-7. Yesterday morning (CD 10) I had cramping pains in both of my ovaries and started using my OPKs. Neg OPK yesterday and today. I know that it's still early, but I am wondering what the pain was if it wasn't ovulation? Are they just getting ready to O? And WHY are these OPK strips so freaking hard to read? A faint line is negative and a dark line is positive? Who thought of this system? Probably a man.

Also, I am so emotional and still getting some hot flashes at night with some insomnia (which started my second day of taking the clomid)... I feel bad for my poor husband who has to put up with my craziness!

Well, good luck to everyone... I am just REALLY hoping that I at least ovulate this month... I have been diagnosed with unexplained annovulation, and I would like to at least start working again!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I did;t have any symptoms while taking my clomid pills. days 5-9...but sure do feel it now...
tired a 8pm...then toss and turn ll night long...hot under covers.....and moody....
hope he moodiness isn't AF...2 days away from testing......I may cave and do it tmmorrow..hehe....

FHL- hope you ovulate soon!!!!!!


----------



## phoenixrose

FHL - I had some pain in my right ovary this month while on clomid and it wasn't around my LH surge either. It was maybe cd9 or 10. I didn't ovulate until cd15. In my weird logic, since I've never felt any O pains before and it wasn't around O time anyway, 
Maybe the follicle was having a growth spurt and I could feel it. But that's my weird reasoning. Maybe it's just some side effect of clomid.


----------



## Kavya

hai friends,

i took clomid from cd3- cd8 and went for ultrasound scaning on cd 13-follicle size 8mm, on cd 16 -follicle size 10mm. My question is if my ovulation is on cd21 what will be the size of dominant follicle on cd16. Please give an answer... too much worried....


----------



## phoenixrose

Kavya said:


> hai friends,
> 
> i took clomid from cd3- cd8 and went for ultrasound scaning on cd 13-follicle size 8mm, on cd 16 -follicle size 10mm. My question is if my ovulation is on cd21 what will be the size of dominant follicle on cd16. Please give an answer... too much worried....

No one knows the size they will be in the future, but on cd 16 if the largest one is only 10, then you are going to need a higher dose next cycle. At the current dose the clomid may be helping them to grow a little bit but it's not enough. For a dose of clomid to be effective you should O within 10 days of the last dose. So if you took the last pill on cd7-9 then you should O on or before cd 17-19.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies can I join this thread? 

My period never came back 7 weeks after an ERPC so my consultant put me on Clomid, it didn't work. Well it seems to have induced a period but I never detected an LH surge and I tested every 5 hours night and day, from CD 5 :dohh: 

I am on round 2 of clomid. I have had a period now, 11 weeks after ERPC, but it was only because Clomid prompted it and it was very very light. My womb lining was only 3.1 after the bleeding of this 'af' if you can call it that. Doctor thinks I never ovulated. Another doc said I should never have been put on Clomid in the first place. :dohh:

I used to ovulate on my own before the last ERPC. I am very worried about my light period and thin lining but I am praying round 2 sorts things out. 

I am cd6 now. I am on a monitored cycle this time and I'm going to get a trigger shot. Have you ever had thin lining / light periods on clomid? 

Good luck to you all! Xxx


----------



## BluemoonB

the earliest I've ovulated on clomid is cd21, but it's normally around cd28


----------



## MrsC2B

First time I took 50mg Clomid (CD 2-6) and O'd on days 17 & 18 (according to my CBFM) and I had major cramps for a week either side of it. This was a 28 day cycle.

Second time I did exactly the same and got nothing. This was a 70-ish day cycle.

This time I took 100mg (again CD 2-6) and I am on CD 9 now, and will be getting FS for the first time ever. (yay) so will let you know. No cramping yet though, so not sure if that's a good or a bad sign? :shrug:


----------



## wonderstars

I just finished my first round 50mg Days 5-9. I had EWCM on CD13 as well as a positive OPK so I'm guessing CD 14/15. I have 25 day cycles. It was only 2 days after I ovulate without clomid.


----------



## LGRJWR

bumblebeettc1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to ask how many days past clomid did you ovulate & what days did you take it, and how many mg?
> 
> I took 100mg CD3-7, and i'm currently on CD15 with no positive OPK (9 days after last pill).
> 
> Any info would be great!!
> Good luck everyone!!
> x

Since I have been taking clomid it pushes AF back by four days as well as ovulation so I ovulate day 18 of a 33 day cycle. I take 100 mg days 5-9.


----------

